# Vip 622/vip 722 External Hard Drive Details



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

Has anyone seen this article? Comments?

http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/dish-network-vip722-dvr-1160.shtml


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Being discussed here. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1013328#post1013328


----------

